# VAIS A FLIPAR LO QUE SE VE AUMENTANDOLO X800 Familiar acaba de captar esto en el cielo mientras rociaban el cielo a lo bestia



## Sardónica (3 Ene 2023)

Hace 30' una familiar ha fotografiado este tipo de dron ovni en la escena del crimen.

Oviedo.
















¿Sabe alguien lo que es?


Edito.
Si ampliamos la imagen un 800% sin perder calidad, se observa lo siguiente:










Ampliada x400 más.









PARECE UN PUTO PEZ.






WTF!!!


----------



## Newol (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## frangelico (3 Ene 2023)

Se que es encima de la estación de tren de Oviedo. Pero esa especie de dron está mucho más abajo de la estela.


----------



## naburiano (3 Ene 2023)

Sardónica dijo:


> Hace 30' una familiar ha fotografiado este tipo de dron ovni en la escena del crimen.
> 
> Oviedo.
> 
> ...



Normal, no parece, pero con más detalle te podría decir más.

Hay video?


----------



## naburiano (3 Ene 2023)

Sardónica dijo:


> Hace 30' una familiar ha fotografiado este tipo de dron ovni en la escena del crimen.
> 
> Oviedo.
> 
> ...



Podría ser un Dron. Iba muy rápido? frenaba en seco?


----------



## Sardónica (3 Ene 2023)

naburiano dijo:


> Podría ser un Dron. Iba muy rápido? frenaba en seco?



Cpno una bala me dijo.


----------



## naburiano (3 Ene 2023)

Sardónica dijo:


> Cpno una bala me dijo.



Si iba tan rápido, entonces, no era un dron, por lo menos no uno de uso civil.


----------



## BikeroII (3 Ene 2023)

Sardónica dijo:


> Hace 30' una familiar ha fotografiado este tipo de dron ovni en la escena del crimen.
> 
> Oviedo.
> 
> ...



Estáis enfermos. Buscar ayuda médica, de verdad.


----------



## Akira. (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## Sardónica (3 Ene 2023)

naburiano dijo:


> Si iba tan rápido, entonces, no era un dron, por lo menos no uno de uso civil.



Tengo video de como pasa a lo bestia. Pero no puedo subirlo aquí.


----------



## Sardónica (3 Ene 2023)

BikeroII dijo:


> Estáis enfermos. Buscar ayuda médica, de verdad.



Vete a cagar un rato.


----------



## maxkuiper (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## MAESE PELMA (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## luisgarciaredondo (3 Ene 2023)

¿No tienes más fotos?

Aunque sean capturas del video que dices que tienes. Esa foto no tiene mucha definición.


----------



## Escombridos (3 Ene 2023)

En qué dirección iba?


----------



## Pantxin (3 Ene 2023)

Ya estannnnnnnnnn aquiiiiiiii!!!!!!


----------



## VOXero (3 Ene 2023)

Eso es en la zona de la losa. Yo vivo muy cerca, en Alejandro casona. Todo el fin de semana fue asqueroso de chemtrails pero ayer y hoy amaneció totalmente despejado y con un bajón de temperaturas brutal. Sin embargo hoy a mediodía ha vuelto a aparecer estelas muy gruesas como esa que muestras y están empezando a subir las temperaturas otra vez y están volviendo a cocer la rana. 

Yo tengo mis sospechas de que aparte de aviones usan algún método de esos tipo dron o artefacto para crear las estelas más bajas. A veces amanece ya lleno de estelas, muy bajas que es obvio que no fueron producidas por ningún avión


----------



## Aiporfavar 1.0 (3 Ene 2023)

Esto es lo único que ha cruzado por encima de Oviedo a las horas que dices.


----------



## VOXero (3 Ene 2023)

Aiporfavar 1.0 dijo:


> Esto es lo único que ha cruzado por encima de Oviedo a las horas que dices.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1314808



Pues en la foto que manda el amigo se ve un avión al fondo que por la posición y trayectoria no me cuadra con este avión noruego


----------



## Lukytrike (3 Ene 2023)

Uno de estos dos:


----------



## frangelico (3 Ene 2023)

Aiporfavar 1.0 dijo:


> Esto es lo único que ha cruzado por encima de Oviedo a las horas que dices.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1314808



Un vuelo privado a gran altura. Eso sí, por encima de Oviedo pasan, a pocos Km al Este o al Oeste y se verán desde la ciudad, muchos vuelos desde las Islas británicas, Escandinavia y holanda/Bélgica a Canarias, Portugal y Sudamérica. Y los de Egipto e Israel a USA, etc. Por encima de Asturias a más de 30.000 pies hay muchísimo tráfico y las estelas según las condiciones atmosféricas duran mucho. Lo inexplicable es esa cosa pequeña que vuela aparentemente mucho mas bajo.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (3 Ene 2023)

Que lente más buena tiene ese móvil.

Dile que se ponga en contacto con Nacho el del canal Verdad Oculta de YouTube.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (3 Ene 2023)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Uno de estos dos:



Fin del hilo.


----------



## Viva Bankia manque pierda (3 Ene 2023)

El único avión al que puede recordar eso es el Beluga de Airbus que se utiliza para llevar piezas de aviones entre las plantas de fabricación y ensamblaje de Airbus, pero el Beluga es blanco...
Es un OVNI, Objeto Volante No Identificado...
Un saludo y cuidaos...


----------



## bondiappcc (3 Ene 2023)

Parece un pájaro.


----------



## VOXero (3 Ene 2023)

Hoy el cielo ha estado muy raro en Oviedo A eso de las 5 de la tarde el helicóptero de la GC estuvo sobrevolando la cuidad y después parecieron unas estelas rarisimas de color negro









IMG20230103181027


Image IMG20230103181027 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co


----------



## tucco (3 Ene 2023)

Es imposible ampliar esa imagen un 800x sin perder calidad. Y menos de un "objeto" que iba "como una bala".


----------



## Pocholovsky (3 Ene 2023)

Buen potochop


----------



## Gonzalor (3 Ene 2023)

Sardónica dijo:


> PARECE UN PUTO PEZ



Será un pez volador


----------



## Sardónica (3 Ene 2023)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Será un pez volador



jajajajaja qué cojones está pasando.
Parece un puto pez con cola.


----------



## Sardónica (3 Ene 2023)

Pocholovsky dijo:


> Buen potochop



La foto la sacó con el móvil un familiar QUE NO TIENE NI IDEA DE EDICIÓN. Odia los dispositivos.
TIENE EL PUTO ORIGINAL Y VÍDEO.
Pensad lo que os de la gana. Pero eso es.lo que captó la cámara.


----------



## qpow (3 Ene 2023)

Quiero creer.


----------



## Sardónica (3 Ene 2023)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> ¿No tienes más fotos?
> 
> Aunque sean capturas del video que dices que tienes. Esa foto no tiene mucha definición.



Tengo vídeo corto pasando a toda hostia.
Sacó más fotos pero solo lo capturó en esta.


----------



## Villalón (3 Ene 2023)

Son los ovnis de Hitler.

88.


----------



## Sardónica (3 Ene 2023)

VOXero dijo:


> Eso es en la zona de la losa. Yo vivo muy cerca, en Alejandro casona. Todo el fin de semana fue asqueroso de chemtrails pero ayer y hoy amaneció totalmente despejado y con un bajón de temperaturas brutal. Sin embargo hoy a mediodía ha vuelto a aparecer estelas muy gruesas como esa que muestras y están empezando a subir las temperaturas otra vez y están volviendo a cocer la rana.
> 
> Yo tengo mis sospechas de que aparte de aviones usan algún método de esos tipo dron o artefacto para crear las estelas más bajas. A veces amanece ya lleno de estelas, muy bajas que es obvio que no fueron producidas por ningún avión



Tal cual.


----------



## Sardónica (3 Ene 2023)

Escombridos dijo:


> En qué dirección iba?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1314757



En el vídeo pasa volando de izquierda a derecha.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (3 Ene 2023)

Es el presi, Bardrón!


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (3 Ene 2023)

Sardónica dijo:


> La foto la sacó con el móvil un familiar QUE NO TIENE NI IDEA DE EDICIÓN. Odia los dispositivos.
> TIENE EL PUTO ORIGINAL Y VÍDEO.
> Pensad lo que os de la gana. Pero eso es.lo que captó la cámara.



No te enfades, puede salir un buen hilo de CSI, no se lo que será, imagino que habrá una explicación lógica, pero puede star entretenido averiguarlo.

Intenta subir el vídeo a algún sitio o a que alguien te lo suba.


----------



## Sardónica (3 Ene 2023)

qpow dijo:


> Quiero creer.



Yo si creo jajaja estoy alucinando.
No sé que cojones pasa pero esto es muy jarto.


----------



## Sardónica (3 Ene 2023)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> No te enfades, puede salir un buen hilo de CSI, no se lo que será, imagino que habrá una explicación lógica, pero puede star entretenido averiguarlo.
> 
> Intenta subir el vídeo a algún sitio o a que alguien te lo suba.



Ok


----------



## Falcatón (3 Ene 2023)

Sardónica dijo:


> Hace 30' una familiar ha fotografiado este tipo de dron ovni en la escena del crimen.
> 
> Oviedo.
> 
> ...



ESO ES UN PUTO GORRIÓN MACHO EN EL MOMENTO ES QUE TIENE PLEGADAS SUS ALAS Y VUELA MUY CERCA DE LA CÁMARA. POCO DESPUÉS LAS HABRÍA DESPLEGADO Y YA PARECERÍA UN PÁJARO. FIN DEL MISTERIO.

OTRO ÁNGULO


----------



## BudSpencer (3 Ene 2023)

Esta clase de deformaciones en fotos son normales en objetos que se mueven a gran velocidad.


----------



## Falcatón (3 Ene 2023)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Uno de estos dos:



SÍ, SÓLO QUE NO ES UN AVE RAPAZ, ESE PICO ES DE FRINGÍLIDO.


----------



## Príncipe Saiyan (3 Ene 2023)

¿Es un pájaro?
¿Es un avión?
Es superman


----------



## Sardónica (3 Ene 2023)

Potra ser. 


Falcatón dijo:


> ESO ES UN PUTO GORRIÓN MACHO EN EL MOMENTO ES QUE TIENE PLEGADAS SUS ALAS Y VUELA MUY CERCA DE LA CÁMARA. POCO DESPUÉS LAS HABRÍA DESPLEGADO Y YA PARECERÍA UN PÁJARO. FIN DEL MISTERIO.
> 
> OTRO ÁNGULO
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1314962



Podría ser.No tengo npi.
Lo subo para que entre todos veamos que puede ser.


----------



## Escombridos (3 Ene 2023)

Falcatón dijo:


> PUES EN LA DEL PICO, NO EN LA DE LA COLA, YOU GENIUS!



¿Si se supone que no sabemos lo que es (ovni) como cojones vamos a saber cuál es el pico y cual
el culo artista?

Parece que estáis aquí solo para tocar los huevos!!


----------



## Sardónica (3 Ene 2023)

Falcatón dijo:


> SÍ, SÓLO QUE NO ES UN AVE RAPAZ, ESE PICO ES DE FRINGÍLIDO.



¿La de abajo es un pájaro?
Entonces podría ser un pájaro lo de la foto.


----------



## macready (3 Ene 2023)

Sardónica dijo:


> ¿La de abajo es un pájaro?
> Entonces podría ser un pájaro lo de la foto.



No, no, lo de abajo es un bombardero B2


----------



## Falcatón (3 Ene 2023)

Escombridos dijo:


> ¿Si se supone que no sabemos lo que es (ovni) como cojones vamos a saber cuál es el pico y cual
> el culo artista?
> 
> Parece que estáis aquí solo para tocar los huevos!!



El pico es la parte frontal que de perfil parece triangular y la cola es la que parece tan fina en horizontal aunque parecería ancha en (casi) dos dimensiones vista desde arriba o desde abajo.

Preferiría tocar vulvas jóvenes si no te importa.

Los burbujos somos hombres recios que nos tratamos con ruda ironía varonil. Vete acostumbrándote, no somos delicadas damiselas.


----------



## Sardónica (3 Ene 2023)

macready dijo:


> No, no, lo de abajo es un bombardero B2



No lo conocía. Lo busqué ahora.
Pero en la imagen de mi hermana parece algo muy deteriorado.


----------



## macready (3 Ene 2023)

Sardónica dijo:


> No lo conocía. Lo busqué ahora.
> Pero en la imagen de mi hermana parece algo muy deteriorado.



Decia el de la foto comparativa, el del hilo ni idea de lo que es, pero si esta volando seguro que no esta deteriorado, sera el reflejo y la velocidad.
edit: aunque apostaria por un b2 que los estan jubilando justo ahora.


----------



## Pocholovsky (3 Ene 2023)

Sardónica dijo:


> La foto la sacó con el móvil un familiar QUE NO TIENE NI IDEA DE EDICIÓN. Odia los dispositivos.
> TIENE EL PUTO ORIGINAL Y VÍDEO.
> Pensad lo que os de la gana. Pero eso es.lo que captó la cámara.



Me creo las primeras que se ven de lejos, pero la que parece un pajaro, ni de coña, eso esta trucau


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (3 Ene 2023)

Escombridos dijo:


> En qué dirección iba?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1314757



sentido


----------



## horik (3 Ene 2023)

Welcome aliens !


----------



## Tocomotxo (3 Ene 2023)

Sardónica dijo:


> Tengo video de como pasa a lo bestia. Pero no puedo subirlo aquí.



Con que camara ha logrado capturar un video, y de ese video sacar una imagen de tan alta resolucion?
Ya solo por curiosidad.
No parece nada humano, o al menos no nada que sea tecnologia publica


----------



## mxmanu (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## Padre_Karras (3 Ene 2023)

O es un fake o les falló el holograma


----------



## ULTRAPACO (3 Ene 2023)

*un puto pajaro de perfil y de tipo rapaz





*


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (3 Ene 2023)

Sardónica dijo:


> Hace 30' una familiar ha fotografiado este tipo de dron ovni en la escena del crimen.
> 
> Oviedo.
> 
> ...











United States Space Force - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## WasP (3 Ene 2023)

Faltan aliens... ah pues no 10/10


----------



## Ginko (3 Ene 2023)

Aiporfavar 1.0 dijo:


> Esto es lo único que ha cruzado por encima de Oviedo a las horas que dices.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1314808



Así que los aviones de las estelas no aparecen en los radares.


----------



## Sardónica (3 Ene 2023)

Tocomotxo dijo:


> Con que camara ha logrado capturar un video, y de ese video sacar una imagen de tan alta resolucion?
> Ya solo por curiosidad.
> No parece nada humano, o al menos no nada que sea tecnologia publica



La del móvil Samsung S20


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (3 Ene 2023)

Sardónica dijo:


> Hace 30' una familiar ha fotografiado este tipo de dron ovni en la escena del crimen.
> 
> Oviedo.
> 
> ...



pero con que hizo esa foto para hacer un x800+x400? xD


----------



## Sardónica (3 Ene 2023)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


> pero con que hizo esa foto para hacer un x400? xD



Samsung S20


----------



## HM11 (3 Ene 2023)

En las primeras parece un objeto metálico ero en la ampliada parece un pájaro. Dile a tu familiar que grabe algo de noche, los ovnis salen de noche mayormente si es zona transitada y no salen por "casualidad", normalmente salen al oscurecer y en cualquier sitio, bolas lumínicas


----------



## bambum (3 Ene 2023)

Eso es un pajaro









De nada.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (3 Ene 2023)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> ¿No tienes más fotos?
> 
> Aunque sean capturas del video que dices que tienes. Esa foto no tiene mucha definición.



Que no?? Puede que sea el puto ovni con mas definicion de la historia


----------



## Beto (3 Ene 2023)

Joder, yo no consigo sacar una foto decente a dos palmos y un poco más y sacas la foto de la parte de atras


----------



## El Pionero (3 Ene 2023)

Envíaselo a Cuarto milenio y que lo miren


----------



## Espartano27 (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## TORREVIEJAS (3 Ene 2023)

es @pizpi y gostosa


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (3 Ene 2023)

Pon PayPal para pagarte el curso de Photoshop básico.


----------



## Tocomotxo (3 Ene 2023)

Sardónica dijo:


> La del móvil Samsung S20



Joder, me comprare ese movil


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (3 Ene 2023)

Sardónica dijo:


> La del móvil Samsung S20





Sardónica dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1314933
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (3 Ene 2023)

VOXero dijo:


> Eso es en la zona de la losa. Yo vivo muy cerca, en Alejandro casona. Todo el fin de semana fue asqueroso de chemtrails pero ayer y hoy amaneció totalmente despejado y con un bajón de temperaturas brutal. Sin embargo hoy a mediodía ha vuelto a aparecer estelas muy gruesas como esa que muestras y están empezando a subir las temperaturas otra vez y están volviendo a cocer la rana.
> 
> Yo tengo mis sospechas de que aparte de aviones usan algún método de esos tipo dron o artefacto para crear las estelas más bajas. A veces amanece ya lleno de estelas, muy bajas que es obvio que no fueron producidas por ningún avión



A mediodía suben las temperaturas...,que cosa más rara.
Esas estelas gruesas son de aviones que pasan a mucha altura.
"Usan algún artefacto " dices..., ¿quienes son esos que usan eso?
Decid nombres y apellidos y no manipulad a la gente . Asustaviejas.


----------



## AntiT0d0 (3 Ene 2023)

Aviones raros


Ayer 6/7/2021 a mediodia sobre las 12 mas o menos estaba trabajando en una casa a las afueras de Gijón y vi en el cielo clarisimamente 2 aviones blancos pequeños en fila y delante habia otro que se parecia a un avion pero era completamente negro y no podria asegurar que fuese un avion, mi...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## pandaGTI (3 Ene 2023)

es un globo metalizado de niños medio deshinchado


----------



## eL PERRO (3 Ene 2023)

Sardónica dijo:


> Hace 30' una familiar ha fotografiado este tipo de dron ovni en la escena del crimen.
> 
> Oviedo.
> 
> ...



Lo que parece es UN CALVO RATA


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (3 Ene 2023)

Tocomotxo dijo:


> Joder, me comprare ese movil



acabo de buscar...


----------



## Knight who says ni (3 Ene 2023)

Sardónica dijo:


>



Es el perro de Aquaman


----------



## Escombridos (3 Ene 2023)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> sentido



Pues sentido.


----------



## Escombridos (3 Ene 2023)

Falcatón dijo:


> El pico es la parte frontal que de perfil parece triangular y la cola es la que parece tan fina en horizontal aunque parecería ancha en (casi) dos dimensiones vista desde arriba o desde abajo.
> 
> Preferiría tocar vulvas jóvenes si no te importa.
> 
> Los burbujos somos hombres recios que nos tratamos con ruda ironía varonil. Vete acostumbrándote, no somos delicadas damiselas.



Bien podría ser al revés.


----------



## Falcatón (3 Ene 2023)

Escombridos dijo:


> Bien podría ser al revés.



Pues vaya porquería de pico y cabeza plana tendría y vaya cola corta y gruesa. Esto es el "ovni" en descanso


----------



## Escombridos (3 Ene 2023)

Falcatón dijo:


> Pues vaya porquería de pico y cabeza plana tendría y vaya cola corta y gruesa. Esto es el "ovni" en descanso
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315090



Anda vete a leer el primer post, el que abre el hilo y déjate de pájaros.

Céntrate por Dios!! ... Céntrate!! ... jajajaaaa!!


----------



## JJDunbar (3 Ene 2023)

Es el ojo de Sauron


----------



## Murnau (3 Ene 2023)

Se parece demasiado a los que salían en Half-Life. Ahí es donde la has cagado.


----------



## Omegatron (3 Ene 2023)

Es un gorrión, la cámara china del movil y los algoritmos IA para mejorar la imagen hacen el resto


----------



## lucky starr (3 Ene 2023)

Sardónica dijo:


> Hace 30' una familiar ha fotografiado este tipo de dron ovni en la escena del crimen.
> 
> Oviedo.
> 
> ...



Es un sin duda un pene.


----------



## Sardónica (3 Ene 2023)

Murnau dijo:


> Se parece demasiado a los que salían en Half-Life. Ahí es donde la has cagado.



Qué es eso?


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (3 Ene 2023)

Es Fernando Alonso cojiendo por el culo a tu padre de las orejas


----------



## pamplinero (3 Ene 2023)

Tenia chemtrails?


----------



## Euron G. (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## Turbocata (3 Ene 2023)

Es un pangolín, covid 23 cocinándose.


----------



## VOXero (3 Ene 2023)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> A mediodía suben las temperaturas...,que cosa más rara.
> Esas estelas gruesas son de aviones que pasan a mucha altura.
> "Usan algún artefacto " dices..., ¿quienes son esos que usan eso?
> Decid nombres y apellidos y no manipulad a la gente . Asustaviejas.



A ver retrasado mental. Que el sábado había 24 grados y el domingo y lunes 8. Para el tema de las estelas y los chemtrails pues quiza sea mucho trabajo que se estudies la historia, incluso que leas el BOE o que veas que algunos gobiernos reconocen abiertamente poder manipular el clima, incluso hay empresas que ofrecen servicios para que haga buen tiempo en determinados días como el de tu boda. Si eres un analfabeto, estudia. Y al ignore te vas ya por subnormal


----------



## BikeroII (3 Ene 2023)

VOXero dijo:


> A ver retrasado mental. Que el sábado había 24 grados y el domingo y lunes 8. Para el tema de las estelas y los chemtrails pues quiza sea mucho trabajo que se estudies la historia, incluso que leas el BOE o que veas que algunos gobiernos reconocen abiertamente poder manipular el clima, incluso hay empresas que ofrecen servicios para que haga buen tiempo en determinados días como el de tu boda. Si eres un analfabeto, estudia. Y al ignore te vas ya por subnormal



Un retrasado de VOX hablando de conceptos de termodinámica....DIOS mándanos el Meteorito Purificador


----------



## Thebore (3 Ene 2023)

Se va a transformar en tu primo.


----------



## Cui Bono (3 Ene 2023)

Yo ahí solo veo:
- Ocupación indebida del espacio aéreo. 
- Probable delito de ocupación de frecuencias de radio. 
- Modelo de aparato sin homologación CE. 
- Inmigración ilegal. 
- Posible transportador de la kobi, que enseñe su nazipass. 

Tiene todo el mundo a su disposición y le da por venir Ex-paña, feudo de su Sanchidad y su consorte-Tucán.


----------



## Mas Pauer (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## aspim (3 Ene 2023)

Sardónica dijo:


> Hace 30' una familiar ha fotografiado este tipo de dron ovni en la escena del crimen.
> 
> Oviedo.
> 
> ...



Todos los bobos estais en Oviedo ?


----------



## fayser (3 Ene 2023)

Es claramente una dorada de piscifactoría.


----------



## Guaguei (3 Ene 2023)

una manta raya, es por el cambio climatico, se desorientan


----------



## Sardónica (3 Ene 2023)

aspim dijo:


> Todos los bobos estais en Oviedo ?



No. Están en tu puta casa.


----------



## parserito (3 Ene 2023)

Iba como una bala pero tuvo de tiempo de echarle una foto que ni siquiera sale movida?

que crack tu familiar


----------



## preludio (3 Ene 2023)

Es importante que le preguntes a tu familiar la distancia relativa a la que lo percibió, y la velocidad estimada (a toda leche no es referencia de nada). Parece algo orgánico, tiene toda la pinta de que es un pájaro que se cruzó de repente, la altura también hace pensar que es un pájaro, los ovni se suelen captar mucho más alto.

Creo que Falcaton lo ha clavado.


----------



## Busher (3 Ene 2023)

Sardónica dijo:


> Tengo video de como pasa a lo bestia. Pero no puedo subirlo aquí.



¿Tendrias que matarnos?


----------



## Visilleras (3 Ene 2023)

¿Seguro que no es @Pajarotto ?


----------



## lefebre (3 Ene 2023)

Sardónica dijo:


> Tengo video de como pasa a lo bestia. Pero no puedo subirlo aquí.



"Ellos" te matarían si lo subes, te entiendo. Cuídate y borra el hilo.


----------



## VOXero (3 Ene 2023)

BikeroII dijo:


> Un retrasado de VOX hablando de conceptos de termodinámica....DIOS mándanos el Meteorito Purificador



No soy de Vox y soy Licenciado en Ciencias Químicas aparte de otros reconocimientos. Puedo hablarte de termodinámica y de muchas más cosas. Gilipollas


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (3 Ene 2023)

Sardónica dijo:


> Tengo video de como pasa a lo bestia. Pero no puedo subirlo aquí.



subelo aquí de forma anonima y pon el enlace

WeTransfer - Send Large Files & Share Photos Online - Up to 2GB Free 

dale a "conseguir enlace de transferencia"


----------



## URULOK (3 Ene 2023)

Sardónica dijo:


> Hace 30' una familiar ha fotografiado este tipo de dron ovni en la escena del crimen.
> 
> Oviedo.
> 
> ...



Que coño hace un b21 en oviedo????


----------



## mindugi (3 Ene 2023)

Hola, espero que alguien pueda explicarme por qué la Península Ibérica es una autopista aérea internacional para aerolíneas que ni pisan suelo español
Lo interpreto como ausencia de soberanía sobre el espacio aéreo


----------



## GatoAzul (3 Ene 2023)

ANGRY BIRDS LA PELÍCULA - Tráiler final en ESPAÑOL | Sony Pictures España - YouTube


----------



## BikeroII (3 Ene 2023)

VOXero dijo:


> No soy de Vox y soy Licenciado en Ciencias Químicas aparte de otros reconocimientos. Puedo hablarte de termodinámica y de muchas más cosas. Gilipollas



Ciencias químicas y crees en los chemtrails? Anda nazi, haz un favor a la humanidad y cuelgate...


----------



## brus (4 Ene 2023)

Parece una semilla


----------



## Vivoenalemania (4 Ene 2023)

Me parece un pescado que gas fotoshopeado en la imagen


----------



## perrosno (4 Ene 2023)

mindugi dijo:


> Hola, espero que alguien pueda explicarme por qué la Península Ibérica es una autopista aérea internacional para aerolíneas que ni pisan suelo español
> Lo interpreto como ausencia de soberanía sobre el espacio aéreo



Vivo en mitad de la nada, estoy hasta la misma punta del nabo que pasen mierdas de aviones que vienen la mayoría de Marruecos y van a todas partes, además mirando la trayectoria, es que pudiendo ir mas rectos, pasan por encima de las grandes capitales, incluso por encima de Madrit también, que digo yo tendrá mucho volumen aereo imagino, yo tampoco entiendo nada.
Muchos son Antonov de esos de helices que meten un puto ruido del carajo.

Pal OP, este hilo sin video no vale una pvta mierda. Ya te han dicho como ponerlo, me temo, que ni un 1/10 te llevas.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (4 Ene 2023)

Eso es un colibrí al que la foto ha pillado como el puto culo, a mí no me jodas.


----------



## Noega (4 Ene 2023)

VOXero dijo:


> después parecieron unas estelas rarisimas de color negro



esas estelas de color negro las he visto tambien el dia dos pir ña zona central de asturias , al atardecer tambien , sobre las 17.00 , no se si sera algun efecto visual por la posicion ya baja del sol , pero por tramos se veian blancas o negras


----------



## MariconCulero (4 Ene 2023)

Yo veo esto


----------



## Ace Tone (4 Ene 2023)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> Eso es un colibrí al que la foto ha pillado como el puto culo, a mí no me jodas.



Lo que se ve en la imagen es demasiado grande para ser un pájaro del tamaño de un colibrí o de un gorrión. Fijaos en su tamaño con relación a los edificios, además parece que está bastante alto. Dudo que la foto pueda hacerlo parecer tan grande sin que haya truco. Tampoco parece un pájaro que vaya aleteando, más bien parece un dardo.


----------



## AssGaper (4 Ene 2023)

Creo que es como dicen, que la IA del movil ha interpretado la imagen en movimiento como ha querido de un pájaro.
Yo creo que es un pájaro autoctono de por alli, viendo que tiene toques marrones y oscuros pueden ser estos:

*Papamoscas gris*







*Lavandera blanca*






*Cuco *


----------



## frangelico (4 Ene 2023)

AssGaper dijo:


> Creo que es como dicen, que la IA del movil ha interpretado la imagen en movimiento como ha querido de un pájaro.
> Yo creo que es un pájaro autoctono de por alli, viendo que tiene toques marrones y oscuros pueden ser estos:
> 
> *Papamoscas gris*
> ...



Pero parece más grande que un pájaro de esos.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (4 Ene 2023)

AssGaper dijo:


> Creo que es como dicen, que la IA del movil ha interpretado la imagen en movimiento como ha querido de un pájaro.
> Yo creo que es un pájaro autoctono de por alli, viendo que tiene toques marrones y oscuros pueden ser estos:
> 
> *Papamoscas gris*
> ...



Yo creo que podríamos descartar el cuco, porque no se ve el reloj por ningún sitio…


----------



## Hulagu (4 Ene 2023)

Si es en Oviedo, cualquier cosa.


----------



## Ace Tone (4 Ene 2023)

Hulagu dijo:


> Si es en Oviedo, cualquier cosa.



Si es en España, cualquier cosa.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (4 Ene 2023)

¡Eso es una atún!, no te haces una idea de la de bocadillos que te puedes hacer con eso .


----------



## Cabrea2 (4 Ene 2023)

El pez cado.


----------



## Inyusto (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## SR.KARL MARX (4 Ene 2023)

Yo creo que es un gorrion


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (4 Ene 2023)

Inyusto dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1315374



Esto.


----------



## El CEO (4 Ene 2023)

Qué definido para ser un objeto en movimiento, no?


----------



## Simplemente Tony (4 Ene 2023)

Es raro que nadie lo haya comentado, son las pruebas del blue beam...


----------



## mirym94 (4 Ene 2023)

Un pájaro gigante si hombre.. a saber. La nave del alien Sánchez.


----------



## Goyim desobediente (4 Ene 2023)

Sardónica dijo:


> Tengo video de como pasa a lo bestia. Pero no puedo subirlo aquí.



Puedes *y debes*


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (4 Ene 2023)

Ya está aquí franco


----------



## imaginARIO (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## teperico (4 Ene 2023)

tucco dijo:


> Es imposible ampliar esa imagen un 800x sin perder calidad. Y menos de un "objeto" que iba "como una bala".



Sí que se puede, con ampliación por IA.


----------



## teperico (4 Ene 2023)

Falcatón dijo:


> ESO ES UN PUTO GORRIÓN MACHO EN EL MOMENTO ES QUE TIENE PLEGADAS SUS ALAS Y VUELA MUY CERCA DE LA CÁMARA. POCO DESPUÉS LAS HABRÍA DESPLEGADO Y YA PARECERÍA UN PÁJARO. FIN DEL MISTERIO.
> 
> OTRO ÁNGULO
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1314962



GORRIONES DE 5 METROS o más, no existen..... Por la distancia, tendria que tener ese tamaño


----------



## teperico (4 Ene 2023)

Has pillado un OVNI de verdad. Enhorabuena.

Muchos de aquí parecen subnormales, que todavía no saben que los OVNIS son REALES a nivel oficial... y corroborado por el pentágono.


----------



## astur_burbuja (4 Ene 2023)

En Oviedo hace unos meses que hay estelas para aburrir. Me imagino que me habrán prometido a Hassan vaciar Asturias para darselo a los moros, y que asi ganen con politica la guerra que perdieron en el campo de batalla (igual que con la Guerra Civil para los rojos).


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (4 Ene 2023)

Según la tecnología de Google Lens, eso de la imagen es una orca. Podría ser un dron orca


----------



## 4ken4t0n (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## DarkNight (4 Ene 2023)

Sardónica dijo:


> Hace 30' una familiar ha fotografiado este tipo de dron ovni en la escena del crimen.
> 
> Oviedo.
> 
> ...



Esta panda de psicópatas que controla a la sociedad con plandemias e ingenieria climática, quizás incluso ni siquiera sean seres humanos


----------



## Knightfall (4 Ene 2023)

Cigar shape ufo


----------



## derepen (4 Ene 2023)

/imagine tiburón con forma de bellota volando sobre asturias


----------



## SuSantidad77 (4 Ene 2023)

￼F117?


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (4 Ene 2023)

teperico dijo:


> Sí que se puede, con ampliación por IA.



O por grafeno.


----------



## VOXero (4 Ene 2023)

BikeroII dijo:


> Ciencias químicas y crees en los chemtrails? Anda nazi, haz un favor a la humanidad y cuelgate...



Yo creo en lo que veo. Si además, está escrito en el BOE y los gobiernos lo reconocen pues no sé cuál es la duda. Aparte de que la.modoficacion artificial del clima lleva un siglo utilizándose. Es usted subnormal?


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (4 Ene 2023)

VOXero dijo:


> Yo creo en lo que veo. Si además, está escrito en el BOE y los gobiernos lo reconocen pues no sé cuál es la duda. Aparte de que la.modoficacion artificial del clima lleva un siglo utilizándose. Es usted subnormal?



Entonces estudiaste Ciencias Químicas con tu amigo Felipe González.
No tienes ni la Secundaria.


----------



## jvega (4 Ene 2023)

Parece un tuero


----------



## BikeroII (4 Ene 2023)

VOXero dijo:


> Yo creo en lo que veo. Si además, está escrito en el BOE y los gobiernos lo reconocen pues no sé cuál es la duda. Aparte de que la.modoficacion artificial del clima lleva un siglo utilizándose. Es usted subnormal?



Si tendría un mínimo de raciocinio, ya no digo estudios que está claro que no, entendería minimamente como funciona un motor Jet.

Donde cojones va a poner que se está modificando el clima con productos químicos? Lo más que se han hecho son unas pruebas locales para provocar las precipitaciones y cohetes contra el pedrisco. De ahí a una confabulación mundial con OVNIS hay un techo.


----------



## Tales90 (4 Ene 2023)

imaginARIO dijo:


>



misterio resuelto


----------



## vacutator (4 Ene 2023)

¿ Qué cámara tan super rápida ha usado para que 1 frame se vea tán nítido ?

Igual no había limpiado bien la ventana y tenía pegada una cáscara de pipas Facundo


----------



## Popuespe (4 Ene 2023)

¿No sería la Estrella de Oriente?
Lo digo porque están al caer los Reyes Magos....


----------



## Azrael_II (4 Ene 2023)

Será un dron?


----------



## AsustaLerdos (4 Ene 2023)

Euron G. dijo:


>



El primer jet a reaccion de la historia...
Esos petaban casi todos en el aterrizaje
Habia que tener unos huevazos como un toro para pilotarlos o que no te importara morir por la causa....


----------



## AsustaLerdos (4 Ene 2023)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Será un dron?



No presenta el sistema de propulsion de un dron (hélices) al menos de un dron civil


----------



## Azrael_II (4 Ene 2023)

Sardónica dijo:


> Hace 30' una familiar ha fotografiado este tipo de dron ovni en la escena del crimen.
> 
> Oviedo.
> 
> ...



Cómo lo haces para ampliar con calidad? Parece un pájaro


----------



## MiticoDelBarrio (4 Ene 2023)

Sardónica dijo:


> Tengo video de como pasa a lo bestia. Pero no puedo subirlo aquí.



Sube el vídeo a YouTube o alguna plataforma para que lo veamos, parece interesante


----------



## AsustaLerdos (4 Ene 2023)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> Eso es un colibrí al que la foto ha pillado como el puto culo, a mí no me jodas.





teperico dijo:


> Has pillado un OVNI de verdad. Enhorabuena.
> 
> Muchos de aquí parecen subnormales, que todavía no saben que los OVNIS son REALES a nivel oficial... y corroborado por el pentágono.



Ahora les llaman UAP (unidentified aerial phenomena) para diferenciarse un poco de los pirados, pero vamos que es lo mismo que UFO (unidentified flying object) de toda la vida
Y sí, esta reconocido por la.fuerza aerea americana y por el pentagono. Y lo hicieron durante la pandemia para que la borregada no se enterara mucho...
No dicen que sean aliens pero dicen que es imposible que sea una potencia enemiga (chinos o rusos) porque las carateristicas de vuelo que presentan estan muy por encima de la tecnologia actual....
En los telediarios de USA, a diferencia de aquí, continuamente sacan videos o fotos, hablan abiertamente. Incluso el congreso de USA ha hecho varias reuniones sobre el tema (todo lo desconocido es amenaza)
Aqui solo nos preocupa que mierdas se pondra Pedroche en fin de año o las vergas que ya se ha tragado la Escanes despues de dejar a Evaristo...


----------



## alcorconita (4 Ene 2023)

Es un gorrión cruzando entre los edificios. Curiosa foto, se puede apreciar cierta estela en la cola.


----------



## RootKit (4 Ene 2023)

Falcatón dijo:


> Pues vaya porquería de pico y cabeza plana tendría y vaya cola corta y gruesa. Esto es el "ovni" en descanso
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315090



Estaba pensando justo en este tipo de gorrion


----------



## punkers22 (4 Ene 2023)

@Billy Fockabocas @Knightfall


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (4 Ene 2023)

punkers22 dijo:


> @Billy Fockabocas @Knightfall



Feliz año amigo.

Un forte abrazo (no homo)


----------



## Pailarocas (4 Ene 2023)

El OP nos está puteando bien. Es tan sencillo como subir el vídeo, si es un pájaro se apreciará perfectamente su vuelo y si es un ovni se verá como abduce una vaca.
Fin del hilo


----------



## mala espina (4 Ene 2023)

EEUU lanza su primer 'misil invisible' desde su 'bombardero invisible' B-2


Lo ha confirmado su fabricante, Northrop Grumman, que ha revelado que el B-2 ha realizado con éxito un lanzamiento de prueba del misil de crucero 'invisible' JASSM-ER




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (4 Ene 2023)

Sardónica dijo:


> Hace 30' una familiar ha fotografiado este tipo de dron ovni en la escena del crimen.
> 
> Oviedo.
> 
> ...



¡Con su boquita y todo!, está para darle un achuchoncito.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (4 Ene 2023)

BikeroII dijo:


> Estáis enfermos. Buscar ayuda médica, de verdad.



¡Ostia!, ¡un guardián de la verdad!.


----------



## punkers22 (4 Ene 2023)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Feliz año amigo.
> 
> Un forte abrazo (no homo)



Feliz año amigo


----------



## Cazafurcias42 (4 Ene 2023)

¿una foto de un pajaro tomada con una velocidad de obturador lenta?


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (4 Ene 2023)

Sardónica dijo:


> La foto la sacó con el móvil un familiar QUE NO TIENE NI IDEA DE EDICIÓN. Odia los dispositivos.
> TIENE EL PUTO ORIGINAL Y VÍDEO.
> Pensad lo que os de la gana. Pero eso es.lo que captó la cámara.



Sube el original a Dropbox o algo similar y cuelga el enlace para que podamos descargarlo. Solo así saldremos de dudas de si puede ser un fraude o no.


----------



## Espectrum (4 Ene 2023)

no es un puto gorrión y por la velocidad tiene aberraciones en la foto?.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (4 Ene 2023)

La cuarta vacuna...


----------



## cabronavirus (4 Ene 2023)

Northrop Grumman B-2 Spirit - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## JJDunbar (4 Ene 2023)

mala espina dijo:


> EEUU lanza su primer 'misil invisible' desde su 'bombardero invisible' B-2
> 
> 
> Lo ha confirmado su fabricante, Northrop Grumman, que ha revelado que el B-2 ha realizado con éxito un lanzamiento de prueba del misil de crucero 'invisible' JASSM-ER
> ...



Ahora sí se puede cerrar el hilo. Mis respetos.


----------



## Hulagu (4 Ene 2023)

Es el bus del Atlético de Mandril que juega hoy en Oviedo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 Ene 2023)

Aiporfavar 1.0 dijo:


> Esto es lo único que ha cruzado por encima de Oviedo a las horas que dices.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1314808




eso es lo unico *que te dice la pagina* flightradar24 (u otra) , *que ha cruzado el cielo* a esas horas

no es lo mismo que tu decias

esas paginas no informan de todo lo que surca el cielo : lo he comprobado : por ejemplo aviones fumigadores de veneno no salen en esas paginas


----------



## Atotrapo (4 Ene 2023)

0:43 adelante


----------



## Euron G. (4 Ene 2023)

AsustaLerdos dijo:


> El primer jet a reaccion de la historia...
> Esos petaban casi todos en el aterrizaje
> Habia que tener unos huevazos como un toro para pilotarlos o que no te importara morir por la causa....



En realidad no era un motor a reacción, si no un motor cohete de combustible sólido que utilizaba peróxido de hidrógeno como oxidante. La diferencia es que los motores cohete llevan tanto el oxidante como el combustible almacenados, mientras el motor a reacción toma el aire de la atmósfera. Este motor le permitía superar los 1000km/h. El avión ascendía todo lo que podía y luego descendía planeando. 

Como bien dices, su principal problema era el tren de aterrizaje, que era un patín colocado en el centro del fuselaje y que dio muchísimos problemas, así como el tren de despegue, que era un tren de ruedas que se desprendían al despegar, y que también causaban muchísimos problemas, si por ejemplo la pista de despegue no estaba en perfecto estado.

¡Un saludo!


----------



## th3burbu (4 Ene 2023)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Uno de estos dos:



¿El de abajo es algun avion experimental?


----------



## Lukytrike (4 Ene 2023)

No, es un bombardero B-2.



th3burbu dijo:


> ¿El de abajo es algun avion experimental?


----------



## Gotthard (4 Ene 2023)

Es un pajaro pasando cerca del objetivo. Pillado perfectamente de lado no se le ven las alas.

Mi apuesta es que es un gorrión, por la forma del pico, el cuerpo y la cola corta.






Las alas se pillan con la punta mirando a al objetivo, asi que desaparecen de la vista fundidas con el cuerpo.


----------



## siroco (4 Ene 2023)

pero si es un puto pájaro en posición aerodinámica. 

claro que parece un pez, porque esa forma es la más eficiente para atravesar un fluido.


----------



## Topacio (4 Ene 2023)

Se vienen tiempos interesantes, 2023 podría ser EL AÑO.
Me voy por palomitas


----------



## spamrakuen (4 Ene 2023)

Corre, ve a comprar orgonitas antes de que te rocien con lefa extraterrestre y te preñen en alma.!


----------



## th3burbu (4 Ene 2023)

Lukytrike dijo:


> No, es un bombardero B-2.



Pues entonces lo que ha visto ese señor es un B2


----------



## teperico (4 Ene 2023)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Según la tecnología de Google Lens, eso de la imagen es una orca. Podría ser un dron orca



Los drones suelen tener hélices.


----------



## Otto_69 (4 Ene 2023)

Sardónica dijo:


> Hace 30' una familiar ha fotografiado este tipo de dron ovni en la escena del crimen.
> 
> Oviedo.
> 
> ...



Es UN PUTO GORRION al que la camara no ha pillado bien

De verdad que cada dia estais mas gilipollas


----------



## SineOsc (4 Ene 2023)

Yo creo que será un pájaro o algo del estilo, luego igual el móvil tiene activado algun sistema para corregir desenfoques y lo habrá reconstruido así.


----------



## Jebediah (4 Ene 2023)

Sardónica dijo:


> Si ampliamos la imagen un 800% sin perder calidad, se observa lo siguiente:



- La foto de tu primo.
- Ampliamos la imagen x800 sin perder calidad"
- Lo vuelves a ampliar otro x400 "sin perder calidad"

Y hay gente que toma este post en serio.  Mis 10.


----------



## B. Golani (4 Ene 2023)

esas fotos son fake


----------



## ArielSka (4 Ene 2023)

Un pájaro planeando muy por delante de la nube tóxica del cielo.


----------



## Falcatón (4 Ene 2023)

Escombridos dijo:


> Anda vete a leer el primer post, el que abre el hilo y déjate de pájaros.
> 
> Céntrate por Dios!! ... Céntrate!! ... jajajaaaa!!



Deja tú de hacer el ridículo y de imaginarte cosas extrañas donde no las hay


----------



## Falcatón (4 Ene 2023)

MariconCulero dijo:


> Yo veo esto
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315309



Cuando parecía que este foro ya no podía degenerar más se nos unen estos seres, monté un circo y me crecieron los enanos.


----------



## Hadelbosc (4 Ene 2023)

Joder, pero qué pedazo de resolución haciendo zoom para lo borroso que se ve el bicho ese en la foto original, ¿no?

¿Y cómo es que al zoomear no se ve el fondo nuboso, y el cielo está ultradespejado de repente?

  

Ñññññec


----------



## Antiparras (4 Ene 2023)

yo veo una dorada al horno, con su rodajita de limón y todo, que siga grabando a ver si ve pasar la guarnición.


----------



## Lubinillo (4 Ene 2023)

Es un ave o una manta raya que aprendió a volar. Y si no es ninguna de las anteriores... Una nave de las de Ganimedes.


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Ene 2023)

Me ha llamado la atención la condensación que se aprecia en esa "proa" afilada, lo cual indica el sentido de marcha y la gran velocidad que parece tener.
Pero ese borde inferior parece recortado y el desenfoque cercano es muy sospechoso, yo diría que es un fotochop.


----------



## Soundblaster (4 Ene 2023)

eso es un cuervo


----------



## Kovaliov (4 Ene 2023)

Es un bonito congelado que sobró de Nochebuena


----------



## mikiflush (4 Ene 2023)

Sardónica dijo:


> Hace 30' una familiar ha fotografiado este tipo de dron ovni en la escena del crimen.
> 
> Oviedo.
> 
> ...



La próxima vez mete más pixelado.
La imagen es demasiado limpia y recortada para haber sido tomada a tanta distancia.

Es que no ver ni un pixel con un 800 de ampliación es imposible.


----------



## diavole1 (4 Ene 2023)

Yo tengo el Samsung Galaxy S22 Ultra, unos años mas nuevo que el telefono del familiar del Op y si bien la camara es espectacular, no es posible ampliar 800x la imagen de algo que en el video ya se veia medio borroso y que se vea con la calidad que se ve. 
En principio, lo de la foto es un pajaro. Luego, lo que probablemente han hecho es utilizar la opcion de "Remasterizar imagen" que viene en los Samsung de Gama Alta para mejorar la calidad y/ o utilizar una aplicacion de ampliacion de imagenes que (no se bien como funciona, pero con un poco de Inteligencia Artificial), permite ampliar imagenes hasta 800x o mas, perdiendo la menor calidad posible.

Fin del hilo.


----------



## Lain Coubert (4 Ene 2023)

A mí lo que me escama del hilo es ampliar una foto de mierda de un móvil un 800x y que no haya pixelación.


----------



## zirick (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## quehablerafapaypal (4 Ene 2023)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> A mí lo que me escama del hilo es ampliar una foto de mierda de un móvil un 800x y que no haya pixelación.



el movil ese puede hacer fotos de los cráteres de la luna, busca videos en youtube. Puse alguno en el hilo en las primeras páginas.

A ver si el op sube el vídeo...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Ene 2023)

Impresionante primer plano de una de las hojas desprendidas de los magnolios que aparecen más atrás:


----------



## Hulagu (4 Ene 2023)

el AVE...llega el AVE.....


----------



## lagartiniano (4 Ene 2023)

Así ampliado parece distinguirse un pico de pájaro.

Da más el pego como osni estraterrestre sin ampliar.


----------



## aspim (4 Ene 2023)

Sardónica dijo:


> No. Están en tu puta casa.



Creo que es LA PUTA DE TU MADRE! JAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## liantres (4 Ene 2023)

Vendrá a pagar las pensiones y la rbu.


----------



## Hulagu (5 Ene 2023)

Xente de Ovieu, tambor y gaita.


----------

